

CSS vs. SVG: Styling Checkboxes and Radio Buttons - hfsktr
http://blogs.adobe.com/dreamweaver/2015/08/css-vs-svg-styling-checkboxes-and-radio-buttons.html

======
hfsktr
I thought this was interesting and have done a little bit with custom
checkboxes. I am the last guy to ask about design and UX so I am curious if
it's frowned upon or if it sets a site apart.

